# Dopo la quarantena



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2020)

Cosa sono le cose che vorrete fare ?
Quelle che batte i giorni per poter realizzare 
Le cose belle, quelle che fanno stare bene 
Lascio i risvolti sociopolitici economici agli altri
Ho voglia di cose ludiche che possiamo tornare ad apprezzare


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Marzo 2020)

Ho in wishlist (nel senso che devo collezionare sufficienti dindini) una nuova chitarra.
In più con la bella stagione mi piacerebbe muovere i primi passi come orticoltore, invece di lasciar fare tutto al padre della mia compagna!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2020)

Organizzare una mega grigliata da me in guardino.... 
Con tutti gli amici..... Quelle giornate che iniziano prima di pranzo con un aperitivo e poi roseguono.. Fino a sera inoltrata... O fino a quando c è alcool... 
Mi mancano tremendamente le cene in compagnia.... 
Ho voglia di normalità... Di poter andare dall estetista.... 
Di fare un giro nel mio centro commerciale preferito a brasare lo stipendio che ora non percepisco....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2020)

Unghie e capelli
Una cena con gli amici più cari
Una serata con il mio migliore amico
Abbracciare una persona ridere scherzare e sesso
Tornare ai miei giovedì al cinema 
Andare al mare e concedermi le mie lunghe passeggiate 
..Continua


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2020)

lavorare


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Unghie e capelli
> Una cena con gli amici più cari
> Una serata con il mio migliore amico
> Abbracciare una persona ridere scherzare e sesso
> ...


Quoto tutto, a parte unghie, capelli e il miglior amico, a meno che non me lo presti .

Ma non in quell’ordine.
Baci fino a provare a venirne a noia.
Fare dei bei giri in bicicletta.
Abbracciare gli amici.
Urtare casualmente qualcuno per strada.


----------



## patroclo (23 Marzo 2020)

orge...


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

Una cosa che non pensavo mi sarebbe mancato è il calore di un abbraccio. 
Di solito gli amici mi devono abbracciare a tradimento. 
Ecco, ho voglio di abbracciare.
Sarò un'orsetta abbraccia tutti.
Poi mi passa eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2020)

Mi manca il mare, vederlo, il profumo
Fissare le onde
Poi le piccole cose mancano, potermi comprare i fiori
Scendere per una passeggiata
Il te con le amiche, piuttosto che la pizza.
Mi manca frequentare le persone di sempre.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

uscire  e fare quello che facevo prima , viaggi ,sport  , mangiare ma quello lo faccio comunque


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2020)

A me è capitato di passare estati senza vedere quasi nessuno. Il caldo mi faceva passare la voglia di uscire. Certo potevo uscire e facevo la spesa, ma non è una grande azione sociale. 
Questo periodo è come una di quelle estati.
Avete presente “Azzurro”?
Non cambierà niente. È una pausa come quelle estive.
Vi sembra di essere in guerra perché non l’avete mai vissuto.
È un periodo breve che riempite di significato per la difficoltà emotiva a stare con se stessi.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un periodo breve che riempite di significato per la difficoltà emotiva a stare con se stessi.


Breve ,come al massimo le quattro settimane di ferie?
Mmm...già parlano di maggio.
E pure al mare dopo quattro settimane mi rompo le palle!


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Breve ,come al massimo le quattro settimane di ferie?
> Mmm...già parlano di maggio.
> E pure al mare dopo quattro settimane mi rompo le palle!


io ci dovrei andare  al mare intendo per giugno , però ti do ragione dopo tre settimane mi rompo  ed è quelle che dovrei fare chissà?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2020)

Passeggiare. 
Nuotare. 
Prendere uno spritz in piazza.
Questi periodi di "reclusione" aiutano ad apprezzare le piccole cose quotidiane che si danno per scontato , né so qualcosa .


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

Luce pulsata, manicure, pedicure, barbiere, lampada. Chiuse di sesso varie. Ricominciare a fare soldi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Breve ,come al massimo le quattro settimane di ferie?
> Mmm...già parlano di maggio.
> E pure al mare dopo quattro settimane mi rompo le palle!


Questo dice della tua insofferenza.
Magari nemmeno te la ricordi l’estate dell’83, per dire.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è capitato di passare estati senza vedere quasi nessuno. Il caldo mi faceva passare la voglia di uscire. Certo potevo uscire e facevo la spesa, ma non è una grande azione sociale.
> Questo periodo è come una di quelle estati.
> Avete presente “Azzurro”?
> Non cambierà niente. È una pausa come quelle estive.
> ...


Che carina. Sei sola come un cane e la rivendi pure come scuola stoica 
Vedi perché trovo sempre osceno quando provi surrettiziamente a fare la magistra vitae? Questo  è un periodo di merda perché le persone normali hanno una vita piena di affetti e contatti, e una ritualità profonda nella fisicità di questi affetti e contatti. Alle persone normali manca salutare un amico con un abbraccio, una persona al lavoro con una stretta di mano, o anche soltanto vedere una presentazione insieme in ufficio a 15 cm l'uno dall'altro.
Lasciamo perdere la famiglia. Ti incollo un messaggio che mi ha mandato un'amica dalla Bergamasca.

_Nonna sta male
E' caduta in stato catatonico
Non capisce perché nessuno va più a trovarla
Possono dare solo video chiamate ma non riconosce
E piange perché le operatrici sono con le mascherine e lei ha paura non capisce
Papà dice di essere pronti
Io triste
Ha fatto la guerra cazzo
Ha fatto 8 figli
Ne ha seppelliti 4
Più il marito
Non voglio che muore da sola
Vattene via virus di merda_

Non sei un tipo intellettuale e cerebrale, sei morta dentro. La gente viva si tocca, si cerca, si annusa.
Ma cazzo dico io!


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Una cosa che non pensavo mi sarebbe mancato è il calore di un abbraccio.
> Di solito gli amici mi devono abbracciare a tradimento.
> Ecco, ho voglio di abbracciare.
> Sarò un'orsetta abbraccia tutti.
> Poi mi passa eh


Io sono un abbracciatore professionista.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dice della tua insofferenza.
> Magari nemmeno te la ricordi l’estate dell’83, per dire.


si che me la ricordo presi casa al mare  era il terzo anno , mi sono rotto i zibbidei dopo tre settimane  , ricordo mori un mio amico con la ,moglie  non potei andare al funerale perchè non avevo letto il giornale che diceva di un incidente dove la macchina prese fuoco sulla'Autostrada dopo un tamponamento si salvo solo una persona  co dovevamo vedere dopo una settimana per andare a vedere un carrello tenda dovevamo iniziare a fare i campeggiatori cosa che io feci l'hanno dopo comperando la roulotte bei tempi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> si che me la ricordo presi casa al mare  era il terzo anno , mi sono rotto i zibbidei dopo tre settimane  , ricordo mori un mio amico con la ,moglie  non potei andare al funerale perchè non avevo letto il giornale che diceva di un incidente dove la macchina prese fuoco sulla'Autostrada dopo un tamponamento si salvo solo una persona  co dovevamo vedere dopo una settimana per andare a vedere un carrello tenda dovevamo iniziare a fare i campeggiatori cosa che io feci l'hanno dopo comperando la roulotte bei tempi


E come lo vedi a distanza di quasi quarant’anni?
Non ridimensioni la rottura di scatole? E poi rottura perché? Perché volevi andare a CASA?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, a parte unghie, capelli e il miglior amico, a meno che non me lo presti .
> 
> Ma non in quell’ordine.
> Baci fino a provare a venirne a noia.
> ...


Il mio amico è già tanto che te l’ho presentato


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il mio amico è già tanto che te l’ho presentato


Egoista e possessiva


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Egoista e possessiva


Ne ho ben motivo


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dice della tua insofferenza.
> Magari nemmeno te la ricordi l’estate dell’83, per dire.


Me la ricordo benissimo: ero in Tunisia, ed ho rischiato seriamente di affogare perché ero uscito con la bandiera rossa sul windsurf.
Mi vennero a  recuperare ad almeno un paio di miglia dalla spiaggia.
al rientro seppi della morte del mio collega che lavorava a fianco a me.
Subito dopo mi venne anche un colpo della strega potentissimo che mi mise KO per un paio di giorni.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è capitato di passare estati senza vedere quasi nessuno. Il caldo mi faceva passare la voglia di uscire. Certo potevo uscire e facevo la spesa, ma non è una grande azione sociale.
> Questo periodo è come una di quelle estati.
> Avete presente “Azzurro”?
> Non cambierà niente. È una pausa come quelle estive.
> ...


A me non è mai successo 
Ho bisogno degli amici delle persone a cui voglio bene del contatto 
Mai capitato di stare in casa giorni interi per giorni, non ne ho ricordo. Resta che comunque qui non hai scelta e questo pesa di più


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è capitato di passare estati senza vedere quasi nessuno. Il caldo mi faceva passare la voglia di uscire. Certo potevo uscire e facevo la spesa, ma non è una grande azione sociale.
> Questo periodo è come una di quelle estati.
> Avete presente “Azzurro”?
> Non cambierà niente. È una pausa come quelle estive.
> ...


    ...sono morti miei conoscenti , ho un amico poco più che quarantenne in coma farmacologico  e tutto il mondo sportivo e della danza ,fonte primaria del mio lavoro fermi e con prospettive di ripresa a dir poco lunghe...leggere un paragone del genere è  veramente fuori da ogni idea sostenibile.azzurro?roba da matti


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...sono morti miei conoscenti , ho un amico poco più che quarantenne in coma farmacologico  e tutto il mondo sportivo e della danza ,fonte primaria del mio lavoro fermi e con prospettive di ripresa a dir poco lunghe...leggere un paragone del genere è  veramente fuori da ogni idea sostenibile.azzurro?roba da matti


Hai ragione.... Ma questo conferma solamente che dipende dal punto di vista.
Mio padre diceva sempre:  quando si muore finisce tutto; ma non per tutti, solo per quelli che muoiono. È un pleonasmo  talmente banale che però fa riflettere.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...sono morti miei conoscenti , ho un amico poco più che quarantenne in coma farmacologico  e tutto il mondo sportivo e della danza ,fonte primaria del mio lavoro fermi e con prospettive di ripresa a dir poco lunghe...leggere un paragone del genere è  veramente fuori da ogni idea sostenibile.azzurro?roba da matti


Mi spiace @Minerva .
Tanto.

Hai ragione.

Come stai tu?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi spiace @Minerva .
> Tanto.
> 
> Hai ragione.
> ...


Ma io bene.che in casa a leggere,cucinare e con i miei due pastori tedeschi è un a meraviglia che non mi sarei mai potuta permettere per cosi lungo tempo.ma il prezzo è esagerato


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

Anche io in casa coi gatti e G.
Me la godo da questo punto di vista   

Poi mi incazzo come una bestia perchè ho da lavorare e non funziona un cazzo.
Mi sembra di essere nel quarto mondo. 

Sono contenta che tu stia bene.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2020)

Anche con mio marito c'è un'armonia senza i soliti battibecchi lavorativi.prendo il sole in giardino fra il limone,l'ulivo e il gelsomino gua pieno di germogli.quando tutto questo finirà e tutto lentamente tornerà "normale" saprò apprezzare la vicinanza delle persone, io che il metro l'ho sempre sentito come esigenza. Sta di fatto che quello che stiamo passando è un momento terribile che non si può banalizzare ,da qualsiasi punto di vista lo si guardi


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Anche con mio marito c'è un'armonia senza i soliti battibecchi lavorativi.prendo il sole in giardino fra il limone,l'ulivo e il gelsomino gua pieno di germogli.quando tutto questo finirà e tutto lentamente tornerà "normale" saprò apprezzare la vicinanza delle persone, io che il metro l'ho sempre sentito come esigenza. Sta di fatto che quello che stiamo passando è un momento terribile che non si può banalizzare ,da qualsiasi punto di vista lo si guardi


Ho visto foto di lì...
Ci sono i pappagalli come l'anno scorso.

Ho il forte sospetto che non sia banalizzazione.

Io, mi scopro affettuosa negli affetti. Tante cose hanno perso di importanza.
Altre ne hanno di più.

Con mia sorella ridacchiavamo stasera, pensando che non avremmo mai pensato di dire ai nostri genitori di stare a casa


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Barricato in casa per il coronavirus: muore da solo, trovato dopo giorni - CronacaQui
					

È morto in casa, solo ma nessuno si è insospettito per la sua assenza. Tutti pensavano che si fosse chiuso in casa per il coronavirus e invece lui era in cucina, seduto al lavandino, privo di vita ormai da giorni. Si tratta di Marco Zocca, professionista in pensione di 66 anni ritrovato in un...




					www.cronacaqui.it


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Rivedere amici, camminare, prendere il sole nudo in compagnia, cantare insieme agli altri, viaggiare.
Uscire, cazzo. 
Tornare a sognare. 
Oggi comunque ho cantato per due ore. Mercoledì ho lezione, sabato ci si becca tutti su Skype e poi con altri su Zoom. 
Vestirmi con la giacca e con un bel paio di scarpe. 
Non avere più notizie di morti comunque sarà già tanto. Oggi siamo al quarto lutto. 
Comunque ci sono anche delle belle notizie. 
Il padre del miglior amico di mia figlia é tornato a casa. 



Dal carcere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Me la ricordo benissimo: ero in Tunisia, ed ho rischiato seriamente di affogare perché ero uscito con la bandiera rossa sul windsurf.
> Mi vennero a  recuperare ad almeno un paio di miglia dalla spiaggia.
> al rientro seppi della morte del mio collega che lavorava a fianco a me.
> Subito dopo mi venne anche un colpo della strega potentissimo che mi mise KO per un paio di giorni.


Ho preso una data a caso. La gente allora moriva anche senza il virus?


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dice della tua insofferenza.
> Magari nemmeno te la ricordi l’estate dell’83, per dire.


Me la ricordo si'.
Di tutte le estati ho memoria.
Dopo i tre anni all'Isola d'Elba 1980/81/82, l'83 lo passai nella casa di montagna, facendo lunghe camminate. 
Fu l'estate che conobbi la tipa che parlava in poitois. 
Nel 1984 andai in Calabria dove conobbi la tipa calabrese.
Erano ancora vacanze in famiglia.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E come lo vedi a distanza di quasi quarant’anni?
> Non ridimensioni la rottura di scatole? E poi rottura perché? Perché volevi andare a CASA?


Perché svaluti così tanto i ricordi e la vita delle persone?
Nel bene e nel male stiamo vivendo qualcosa che rimarrà nella storia. 
Anche personale. 
Come la calda estate del 2003 che si portò via mia nonna o la nevicata dell'85, rimasta nella memoria collettiva. Mi sembra normale che si vivano emozioni e desideri. Anche quelli di un abbraccio.


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho preso una data a caso. La gente allora moriva anche senza il virus?


Eh sì!


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché svaluti così tanto i ricordi e la vita delle persone?
> Nel bene e nel male stiamo vivendo qualcosa che rimarrà nella storia.
> Anche personale.
> Come la calda estate del 2003 che si portò via mia nonna o la nevicata dell'85, rimasta nella memoria collettiva. Mi sembra normale che si vivano emozioni e desideri. Anche quelli di un abbraccio.


già detto : estate 2003 prima polmonite batterica. Un caldo mai sentito. Gli anziani morivano come mosche.
Riuscii comunque ad andare a Rimini,da solo, appena guarito; mia moglie e mio figlio erano a Ischia.


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa sono le cose che vorrete fare ?
> Quelle che batte i giorni per poter realizzare
> Le cose belle, quelle che fanno stare bene
> Lascio i risvolti sociopolitici economici agli altri
> Ho voglia di cose ludiche che possiamo tornare ad apprezzare


Solo tre:
Poter di nuovo toccare LUI.
Potermi recare normalmente dal medico o dal veterinario in caso di necessità.
Rallentare i ritmi di lavoro.
Tutto il resto era superfluo prima e per me superfluo rimane


----------



## Darietto (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Solo tre:
> Poter di nuovo toccare LUI.
> *Potermi recare normalmente dal medico o dal veterinario in caso di necessità.*
> Rallentare i ritmi di lavoro.
> Tutto il resto era superfluo prima e per me superfluo rimane


Questo lo puoi fare ancora


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Questo lo puoi fare ancora


No


----------



## Darietto (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> No


SI


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> No


Come no.....dai.
Se sto male chiamo la guardia medica ,dopo aver sentito il mio medico; se nessuno si fa vivo vado direttamente al p.s. o chiamo il 112. Si tratta ovviamente di casi urgenti.
Poi capisco che parlando di salute tutto sia urgente . Ma il fatto è che sono vent'anni che per fare un ecografia addominale i tempi di attesa sono molto lunghi; tant'è che ci si rivolge al privato che tra l'altro costa come il ticket pubblico.


----------



## Darietto (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che carina. Sei sola come un cane e la rivendi pure come scuola stoica
> Vedi perché trovo sempre osceno quando provi surrettiziamente a fare la magistra vitae? Questo  è un periodo di merda perché le persone normali hanno una vita piena di affetti e contatti, e una ritualità profonda nella fisicità di questi affetti e contatti. Alle persone normali manca salutare un amico con un abbraccio, una persona al lavoro con una stretta di mano, o anche soltanto vedere una presentazione insieme in ufficio a 15 cm l'uno dall'altro.
> Lasciamo perdere la famiglia. Ti incollo un messaggio che mi ha mandato un'amica dalla Bergamasca.
> 
> ...



a me non ha dato l'idea di una persona sola, ma di una persona che sa stare da sola.

Tu invece sembri una pecora nel panico, perché lontana dal branco ti senti vulnerabile e braccato dal lupo.


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Il saper stare da soli dipende dal carattere ed anche un po' dall'educazione.
Io ad esempio sono uno molto solitario che sta bene in compagnia di se stesso.
Per esempio sono capace di andare in montagna e starmene da solo per otto ore ,in posti dove non si incontra assolutamente nessuno. Capisco la componente di incoscienza che ci può essere, e che frena la stragrande maggioranza da fare delle cose del genere, ma non siamo tutti uguali.
Pensiamo ad un velista solitario che per settimane e settimane se ne sta solo su in guscio in mezzo al mare. 
ci sono persone che non riescono a stare in una spiaggia deserta ma che vogliono il contatto quasi fisico con altre persone.
La società attuale è consente attraverso i mezzi di comunicazione che abbiamo comunque di stare in contatto anche visivamente con chi vogliamo. Non voglio dire che la virtualità del contatto sostituisca a pieno titolo quella fisica. Ma comunque oggi non ci si può sentire esclusi dal mondo come poteva esserlo solo 50 anni fa, nella medesima situazione.


----------



## Vera (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Solo tre:
> Poter di nuovo toccare LUI.
> Potermi recare normalmente dal medico o dal veterinario in caso di necessità.
> Rallentare i ritmi di lavoro.
> Tutto il resto era superfluo prima e per me superfluo rimane


Superfluo poter stare con gli amici, i tuoi cari, abbracciarli, baciarli, essere liberi di andare dove e quando si vuole?


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Superfluo poter stare con gli amici, i tuoi cari, abbracciarli, baciarli, essere liberi di andare dove e quando si vuole?


Riesco a farne a meno, sono adattabile e parecchio asociale


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come no.....dai.
> Se sto male chiamo la guardia medica ,dopo aver sentito il mio medico; se nessuno si fa vivo vado direttamente al p.s. o chiamo il 112. Si tratta ovviamente di casi urgenti.
> Poi capisco che parlando di salute tutto sia urgente . Ma il fatto è che sono vent'anni che per fare un ecografia addominale i tempi di attesa sono molto lunghi; tant'è che ci si rivolge al privato che tra l'altro costa come il ticket pubblico.


Non sto qui a dire i cazzi miei, ma parlo per diretta esperienza di questo periodo. Sia per il medico che per il veterinario. Detesto le lamentele per l'aria che tira


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E come lo vedi a distanza di quasi quarant’anni?
> Non ridimensioni la rottura di scatole? E poi rottura perché? Perché volevi andare a CASA?
> La vicinanza di Roma  dal mare permetteva allora di comperare a tante persone una casa solo per farsi qualche giorno di ferie e andarci il sabato e domenica.
> Abbiamo rovinato un bellissimo litorale con costruzioni  pensa la spiaggia era molto più grande  di quella di rimini  piena di tumoleti  ora tutti spariti , l'entroterra  spopolato  tutti i terreni erano di personalità della chiesa o facenti parte della chiesa , ricordo una mia villeggiatura  di quando avevo 5 anni in una capanna di pescatori amici di mio nonno  con l'acqua che si tirava su con la pompa  manovrata a mano.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Me la ricordo si'.
> Di tutte le estati ho memoria.
> Dopo i tre anni all'Isola d'Elba 1980/81/82, l'83 lo passai nella casa di montagna, facendo lunghe camminate.
> Fu l'estate che conobbi la tipa che parlava in poitois.
> ...


nell'84 c'ero anche in in Calabria ci siamo sfiorati ma non conosciuti


----------



## Vera (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Riesco a farne a meno, sono adattabile e parecchio asociale


Allora ti invidio.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché svaluti così tanto i ricordi e la vita delle persone?
> Nel bene e nel male stiamo vivendo qualcosa che rimarrà nella storia.
> Anche personale.
> Come la calda estate del 2003 che si portò via mia nonna o la nevicata dell'85, rimasta nella memoria collettiva. Mi sembra normale che si vivano emozioni e desideri. Anche quelli di un abbraccio.


Ma chi lo nega.
Mi sembra fuori luogo l’afflato eroico perché si sta a CASA.


----------



## ivanl (24 Marzo 2020)

Pub con gli amici, pizza al sabato e "l'altra".
Il lavoro in ufficio, invece, non mi manca per niente


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

Ovviamente ho voglia di vedere i figli.
Poi essere libera di andare dove voglio.
Vedere chi voglio.
.Fare la spesa in dieci minuti.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo nega.
> Mi sembra fuori luogo l’afflato eroico perché si sta a CASA.


Se non guadagni e hai delle spese sarà eroico a breve.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non guadagni e hai delle spese sarà eroico a breve.


“Ti ci vorrebbe un po’ di guerra” avrebbero detto i miei.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ti ci vorrebbe un po’ di guerra” avrebbero detto i miei.


Perchè sei pensionata e credi di avere il reddito sicuro, quindi non hai la minima empatia per chi in questo momento ha preoccupazioni che non sono le tue.
Diciamo che da quello che scrivi sembra che te ne freghi di tutto. 
I miei nonni mai avrebbero detto una cosa simile. 
Non l'avrebbero augurata a nessuno.
Erano ben felici fosse finita
Loro l'hanno vissuta, noi no.


----------



## disincantata (24 Marzo 2020)

Nessuno e' eroico perche'  costretto a stare in casa. Ci tocca ed è ben diverso dal sceglierlo.  
A mio marito ad esempio pesa quasi zero,  non uscirebbe mai o in casi speciali. Anche al mare sempre in giardino, e qualche  cena fuori.
A me sarebbe bastato poter continuare ad andare nei boschi dietro casa, stupidamente lo hanno vietato. Ed  era il deserto.
Certo, sapendo delle restrizioni in arrivo,  fino a sabato camminato 5h al giorno, visto pure posti mai immaginati esistessero in sentieri nuovi.  
Io l'estate 83 la ricordo come fosse oggi. 3 settembre prima volta a Villasimius, 15 giorni dipinti, e per fortuna portai anche i miei genitori.
AMORE a prima vista.  Piu' lasciata. Ed e'  la cosa che mi manca di piu'. Anche se ero li meno di un mese fa. Salutato la casa conscia che non avevo certezza di tornarci a breve. Potrei stare anni  in quarantena in quella casa. Non mi manca la spiaggia. L'odore del mare si.  Il rumore pure. Le cose semplici. Gli amici  sardi. Le figlie felici di stare li con noi. 
Vedremo!


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> a me non ha dato l'idea di una persona sola, ma di una persona che sa stare da sola.
> 
> Tu invece sembri una pecora nel panico, perché lontana dal branco ti senti vulnerabile e braccato dal lupo.
> 
> ...


Il panico lo vedi solo tu, ma forse sei allo specchio.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il saper stare da soli dipende dal carattere ed anche un po' dall'educazione.
> Io ad esempio sono uno molto solitario che sta bene in compagnia di se stesso.
> Per esempio sono capace di andare in montagna e starmene da solo per otto ore ,in posti dove non si incontra assolutamente nessuno. Capisco la componente di incoscienza che ci può essere, e che frena la stragrande maggioranza da fare delle cose del genere, ma non siamo tutti uguali.
> Pensiamo ad un velista solitario che per settimane e settimane se ne sta solo su in guscio in mezzo al mare.
> ...


 stare solo perché vuoi stare solo normalmente implica che preferisci stare solo allo stare con persone di cui non te ne frega un cazzo, preferire lo stare solo rispetto a stare con chi ti vuole bene a casa mia si chiama sociopatia


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> stare solo perché vuoi stare solo normalmente implica che preferisci stare solo allo stare con persone di cui non te ne frega un cazzo, preferire lo stare solo rispetto a stare con chi ti vuole bene a casa mia si chiama sociopatia


Eh...magari un po'; ma non sempre!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perchè sei pensionata e credi di avere il reddito sicuro, quindi non hai la minima empatia per chi in questo momento ha preoccupazioni che non sono le tue.
> Diciamo che da quello che scrivi sembra che te ne freghi di tutto.
> I miei nonni mai avrebbero detto una cosa simile.
> Non l'avrebbero augurata a nessuno.
> ...


Non ti rispondo per carità.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa sono le cose che vorrete fare ?
> Quelle che batte i giorni per poter realizzare
> Le cose belle, quelle che fanno stare bene
> Lascio i risvolti sociopolitici economici agli altri
> Ho voglia di cose ludiche che possiamo tornare ad apprezzare


Un bel giro in scooter con chi so io..


----------



## JON (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa sono le cose che vorrete fare ?
> Quelle che batte i giorni per poter realizzare
> Le cose belle, quelle che fanno stare bene
> Lascio i risvolti sociopolitici economici agli altri
> Ho *voglia di cose ludiche* che possiamo tornare ad apprezzare


A proposito di leggerezza. Per dopo la quarantena, sempre che la superi, ho comprato le mascherine chirurgiche.
Col caldo la leggerezza è tutto.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un bel giro in scooter con chi so io..


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2020)

Penso ai soldi sprecati nei labbroni; la mascherina li nasconde.come si andrà avanti senza punturine qui e là,,?il rischio del fai da te è dietro l'angolo...chissà i disastri che appariranno finita la pandemia


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un bel giro in scooter con chi so io..


Fare un giro in moto rigorosamente da solo !


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Fare un giro in moto rigorosamente da solo !


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Penso ai soldi sprecati nei labbroni; la mascherina li nasconde.come si andrà avanti senza punturine qui e là,,?il rischio del fai da te è dietro l'angolo...chissà i disastri che appariranno finita la pandemia


Tutti in televisione si pettinano e si truccano da soli. Mi sembrano meglio del solito. Spero che non perdano il lavoro parrucchieri e truccatori.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti in televisione si pettinano e si truccano da soli. Mi sembrano meglio del solito. Spero che non perdano il lavoro parrucchieri e truccatori.


purtroppo lo hanno perso nella maggior parte


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti in televisione si pettinano e si truccano da soli. Mi sembrano meglio del solito. Spero che non perdano il lavoro parrucchieri e truccatori.


Non tutti la d’urso ha i suoi parrucchieri e truccatori


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non tutti la d’urso ha i suoi parrucchieri e truccatori


Gia...la Lucarelli l"ha gia benedetta


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non tutti la d’urso ha i suoi parrucchieri e truccatori


Anche adesso?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche adesso?


Si secondo te si fa i capelli da sola?


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non tutti la d’urso ha i suoi parrucchieri e truccatori


Avete visto Serena bortone stamattina su Rai 3 sembrava che avesse un cespuglio in testa


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si secondo te si fa i capelli da sola?


Non la vedo, per cui in lei non posso notare differenze. Ma negli altri si vedono. 
Ma da un aspetto più normale ci guadagnano.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo per carità.


 virtù che non hai, per cui andrai all'Inferno.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9137


Sei un perverso.
A me stimola altro, non certo il sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> virtù che non hai, per cui andrai all'Inferno.


Come stai?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come stai?


Asintomatico e annoiato. A.a.a. cercasi pari requisiti per passare il tempo in alberghi vuoti  
Tu come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Asintomatico e annoiato. A.a.a. cercasi pari requisiti per passare il tempo in alberghi vuoti
> Tu come stai?


Asintomatica e annoiata


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sei un perverso.
> A me stimola altro, non certo il sesso.


Skorpio è il perverso....ma hai quotato me, ed esce lui!?


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)




----------

